# Usb Headset+Nacon Controller an pc und Ps4 gleichzeitig anschliesen?



## Salamango (17. Januar 2018)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe den Nacon Pro Revolution 2 controller und ein 5.1 Headset von Sades. Beides funktioniert wunderbar am.pc und auf meiner ps4. Meine ps 4 ist auch direkt am PC monitor angeschlossen, aber den Controller und das Headset muss ich jedesmal raus ziehen und dann umstecken... Ich habe zwar switches gefunden die man dann umschalten kann, die sehen aber aus wie aus dem Jahr 2000 und supporten auch nur 2.0, wenn ich da nun beide geräte anschliese erwarte ich ein Qualitätsverlust des Sounds bzw ein merkbaren Imput Lag... Sind meine sorgen berechtigt? Ist es des weiteren Möglich irgendwie meine ps4 über meine pc Boxen den Soundausgeben zu lassen? Bisher ging nur per direkt boxen im Monitor (da per hdmi verbunden) oder eben Headset. Die boxen im Monitor sind jedoch schrecklicher als schrecklich... Meine pc Boxen haben nur einen normalen aux Stecker als ausgang, diesen könnte ich zwar an den Controller stecken, aber jedesmal an und abschließen und dazu das kabel am Controller beumeln lassen ist sehr nervig.

Gibs da ne idee? Am liebsten wäre mir ja ein switch der einmal normal als Y Stecker mein boxen Eingang splitten kann (also gleichzeitig dann die boxen auf pc und 1 weiteren gerät stecken zu lassen) der aber dann auch gleich das aux kabel in ein ps4 Format stecken könnte das ich das kabel net in den Gamepad packen müsste :/ 


Danke schonmal für hilfe ich hoffe meine Fragen sind nicht zu wirr xD


----------



## LukasGregor (17. Januar 2018)

Böse gesagt - wie soll der Sound noch schlechter werden?

YouTube Stereo Kopfhörer aufsetzen und anschauen bzw. anhören.

Mythos Gaming-Headset: Reines Marketing-Blabla oder echter Vorteil beim Spielen?

und danach überlegst du bitte mal was genau du haben möchtest, denn mit dem Text von dir ist das eher schwer zu verstehen ... (also PS4 und PC an die Kopfhörer und einfach  umschalten per Knopfdruck?)


----------



## Salamango (17. Januar 2018)

So Ungefähr ist das... Also:

Das USB Hub mit Gamepad soll an ein USB Hub mit 2 Ausgängen. 2 End Geräte (also in diesem Fall PS4 und PC) sollen per Knopfdruck umgeschaltet die Geräte empfangen so das ich net immer umstecken muss.

Die PS4 hat ja den Toslink ausgang und meine PC Boxen ein Aux ausgang. Ich möchte also das ENDWEDER das PS4 Toslink und ein Toslink von eminem PC (der hat einen Toslink ausgang) zusammen laufen in ein Switch wo dann die Boxen angesteckt werden, oder wenn es einfacher wäre Toslink von PS und Aux vom PC auf die Boxen. So das ich Sound be bedarf einfach umschalten kann von PC Ausgang auf PS4 (falls ich das HEadset nicht benutzen möchte mal) und zum anderen der COntroller und das Headset auf Knopfdruck zwischen pC und PS4 umgeschaltet werden können.


----------

